

Tired of Old Web Friends? A New Site Promises Strangers  - muriithi
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/27/technology/internet/27omegle.html?em

======
RiderOfGiraffes
After nearly 50 years in this world, one of the things I cherish is great
conversation with someone worth talking to. Invariably hard to pin down,
impossible to define, but unmistakable when you are lucky enough to find it.

One of the things I've realised is that the vast majority of people have very
little to say that's of interest. The web gave many, many people the ability
to be heard. We are all learning that most of them aren't worth listening to.

This is especially true when there is no reputation, no trust, and no
accountability. That's one reason I treasure HN as a place to get sensible
comments and decent conversation.

~~~
dualogy
Only been here for 27 years but while I think you're somewhat right, this is
probably true for everyone, only everyone's tastes as to what constitutes
great conversation seem to vary sometimes a little, sometimes a lot.

What the web really taught is that for everyone saying something, there seems
to be at least one other person who thinks precisely that is worth listening
to.

